# Game 8: Utah Jazz at Phoenix Suns, Nov 18 2005



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 8: Utah Jazz (4-5) at Phoenix Suns (3-4)*

*Friday, November 18th, 7:00 PM (PST - Arizona), FSN*






















*Starting Lineup*





































Deron Williams Andre Owens Devin Brown Mehmet Okur Greg Ostertag

*Reserves*

Milt Palacio 
Kris Humphries 
Robert Whaley 
Jarron Collins 
CJ Miles 




















*Starting Lineup*





































Steve Nash Leandro Barbosa Raja Bell Shawn Marion Kurt Thomas

*Reserves*

Boris Diaw 
James Jones
Brian Grant 
Eddie House 
Jim Jackson 
Pat Burke 

*Jazz' Previous Game:* The depleted Utah Jazz were uncategorically annihilated by the Sacramento Kings on the road at Arco Arena. Rookie Deron Williams struggled in his first start, going 5-14 from the field and committing 5 turnovers. Milt Palacio was a bright spot for the Jazz, with 19 points and 6 assists in just 29 minutes. Robert Whaley also chipped in with 8 points and 7 rebounds off the bench. The Jazz have once again been bitten by the injury bug. They were missing a large chuck of their starting lineup and some quality bench players. Andrei Kirilenko, Carlos Boozer, Gordon Giricek, Matt Harpring and Keith McLeod were all out of action for the Jazz.

*Suns' Previous Game:* The Suns' defense struggled to stop the onslaught of the Memphis Grizzlies during the second half, and they lost 115-103 for the third time in four games at home. Pau Gasol was double teamed for the majority of the contest and was therefore held to 14 points, but he displayed a beautiful array of passes that led to 7 assists to his teammates out of the double team. He also added 10 rebounds. Mike Miller and Damon Stoudamire combined for 50 points as they put down the Suns on the road. Shane Battier had 18 points and 12 rebounds. Memphis shot 54% from the field by consistently finding the open man and exploiting the holes in the Phoenix defense.

*Previous Meeting:* The Suns were able to defeat the Jazz on the road 106-95 with large contributions from their starters. Box Score

*Chris's Game Notes:* The Jazz yielded 119 points to the Sacramento Kings in their last game, which should widen the eyes of the Suns' roster. Utah has to be hurting, missing a large chunk of their roster, but that is no reason to overlook this team. The Suns must be ready to compete in this game, or else Utah could end up stealing this one on the road. Jerry Sloan is the type of coach that inspires his players to be disciplined and take advantage of teams that think the Jazz are an easy target. They will simply outhustle you and will themselves into a win if you are not careful. The Suns still continue to struggle on their home court, and are now a dismal 1-4 an the soon to be US Airways Center. Suns should recover from their loss to Memphis and defeat Utah at home. Utah, with so many players not suiting up, simply does not have the offensive firepower to keep up with the Suns nor the defensive ability to shut the Suns down. As long as the Suns are not caught napping, there's no reason they should not win this game.




*Match-up of the Night*



*Shawn Marion* versus *Mehmet Okur*​
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center><td>Player
<td>Points
<td>Rebounds
<td>Assists
<td>Steals
<td>Blocks
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*19.4*
<td>*13.0*
<td>*2.4*
<td>*1.71*
<td>*1.86*
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*19.4*
<td>*8.9*
<td>*1.3*
<td>*.67*
<td>*.56*
</table>

*Shawn Marion's stats do not yet reflect Wednesday's game​
*Make your predictions HERE! GO SUNS!​*


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns should have this game. The Jazz are worse off than we are in the injury department. I think our keys to winning the game are as follows: bench continues to play strong; Nash is low on the turnovers; Marion has a normal night; Barbosa has another good night; and finally, we play somewhat of a good defense and cover the boards.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Indeed, it shouldn't be a problem. But as you know, all throughout the Suns history, those are the games that dissapoint the most sometimes. Marion should have a field day both in transition and in the paint in this game if they run Brown and Okur and Ostertag at the 3-4-5. That is a very slow front court. Devin is fast, but at 6'5 can't touch Shawn. Hell, all the Suns should have a good transition game. We'll see what Jerry Sloan can conjure up though.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns stats updated. Shawn Marion Match-up Challenge stats updated.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh my... Slow start again! Suns shooting 4-14, Barbosa in early foul trouble... This is going to be a loong night...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

SO, what do you think of the jazz without boozer and ak47? Keeping it pretty close and its almost the end of the 3rd... Okur proving all your predictions wrong in that one game.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> SO, what do you think of the jazz without boozer and ak47? Keeping it pretty close and its almost the end of the 3rd... Okur proving all your predictions wrong in that one game.


It means 2 things:

1) We have a lot of work to do;

2) We are probably trying to set the record for most fouls in a game! That´s what is limiting the playing time of some of our guys.

... and also Okur is having a helluva game! :yes:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

MarshallBR said:


> It means 2 things:
> 
> 1) We have a lot of work to do;
> 
> ...


he has done that every game this season exept for maybe 2 or 3, and those were loses when he had bad games.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

WTH? House is 7-of-9 from dowtown? nfire:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

well we tried, i thought the jazz gave it a good shot without their 2 of their 3 stars(4 if you wana count williams)


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Look at the bright side, AK... When they get back, things can only get better!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash and Marion combined for 16pts.......and we still won.....


The good things from the game were the assist(31) and steals and blocks. 


And I knew that white boy Burke could play some ball. 


I hope D'Antoni gives him more minutes. Hes more athletic then Grant and Thomas. And a good rebounder.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

... on a side note, have you guys noticed the final score of Detroit-Houston? 67-62? What the heck? I thought the game was at the end of the 3rd!


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Eddie house really made my night. What a show by him, awesome game 

Burke, well he outplayed KT in less minutes, big ups from me. I was impressed by his play.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

What can I say? Eddie House was a freaking animal tonight.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

12 pts 6 reb 5 ast 1 blk by Diaw tonight :smile: 

He's getting closer to having a 10-5-5 season. He might even end up with 10-6-6. He's averaging 8.6 ppg, 6 rpg, 6 apg right now.

BTW, great game by Eddie House. The Suns bench has been a big reason why the Suns is able to keep up with their divison rivals. The Suns should maintain this. Keep it around .500 Once Amare returns things are going to get better.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Oh this is one interesting fact about Diaw :biggrin: 

Currently he's one of only 4 people who is averaging at least 8 ppg, 6 rpg, and 6 apg.

The other three are: Dwyane Wade, Jason Kidd, and Kevin Garnett.

Those are great companies


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Diaw solid yet again. Loved the bench's energy, I would love that every night. If starters played as good as bench, and add Amare into the mix, we would just bulldoze the hell out of teams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jazz may have kept it close for a bit. But we blew it open when we led 90-75 at one point. Doesn't mean that much. I mean Hawks played the Spurs well for 2 to 3 qrters.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Good game for the Suns... However, I'd like to see Marion and Nash kick it up a notch from now on, since our bench can't bail us out like that every night. 

Oh, and Eddie House's nickname should be "IO" (Instant Offense).


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Jazz may have kept it close for a bit. But we blew it open when we led 90-75 at one point. Doesn't mean that much. I mean Hawks played the Spurs well for 2 to 3 qrters.


you live and die from the three, and that game the suns were living.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns only had 14 3s


Last year that would be sleeping by the three.


----------

